# RIP Gunner



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new here from southern Indiana. We lost Gunner at the end of August just before his 13th birthday. My parents used to be hobby breeders of Goldens and we got Gunner from them when we were married in 1995. Gunner shared a birthday with my wife and has been such a part of our journey as a family that we have all been grieving. My wife did not even like dogs before Gunner came into our lives. He was there to welcome home our son from the hospital when he was born 2001 and again when our daughter was born in 2003. With each one he slept under their crib and when they were asleep in another place he would lay next to them holding his head over their chest almost like he was making sure they were breathing. We had hoped that Gunner would teach Magic (Black lab we purchased that was born july 20) the ropes. Picking up Magic a few weeks after Gunner passed was a hard time for me, but he has been great especially for the kids. Gunner gave all of us such great memories and even a few trying times that made us stronger. Twice in his life he ate corn cobs and had to have surgery to remove blockages. First time neighbor kids fed them to him so we were always very careful with corn making sure it went straight in the trash.... well you know goldens we were eating two years after the 1st incident and the phone rang and my wife got up.. he grabbed the cob off her plate in 2 seconds. I tried to grab it out of his mouth but was not quick enough. Needles to say we no longer eat corn on the cob. Gunner even made the end easy on me. He got sick on a tuesday evening. We gave him a bath and I stayed with him to keep him comfortable knowing I would have to take him to the vet in the morning to face the inevitable... he died at 2:30am after picking his head up for the first time all night and giving me a big kiss on the cheek. The hardest thing was having to tell my son(he is 7 and Gunner was really his buddy). I took my son to see Marley and Me and it reminded him and me of Gunner and it was tough. My wife who started out not even liking dogs said just the other day that she is ready for another golden. So that is why I am here as we will begin a search for a puppy or a rescue to add to our clan, but will probably wait until May so I can be out of school for the first 2 1/2 months. Sorry about my first post being such a ramble it is just the first time I have been able to talk about how Gunner touched our lives and how much we miss him. RIP my dear friend!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet boy. He was so handsome and it sounds as though he was a huge part of your family. I'm glad you've found GRF and look forward to getting to know you better and following your search. Big hugs from Ohio,

Blair


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your Gunner looks a lot like my Tucker. Your son is precious. It's so hard losing them. We had a Cocker Spaniel for 17 years and she was older than my youngest son when she passed. He was devastated. My husband was always very good to Sparky (a girl) but wasn't really a dog person. Not until we got Shadow. Then Tucker came along. There is something about a Golden. They climb right into your soul. I truly believe we never replace the dog that we've loved so dearly, but learn such valuable lessons from them and open our hearts to love again.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of Gunner. He was a beautiful boy and obviously very loved. I'm glad you found this forum...everyone is very supportive. I wish you all the best in your search for a new friend to add more joy to your family.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I am so sorry to hear about Gunner  He is SO very handsome and your son is adorable!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...Like your wife I initially didn't want a golden. Now I couldn't imagine my life without one.....Prayers for your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome to GRF*

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!

The people here are wonderful.

So sorry to hear about your Gunner-he wil be waiting for you at the Rainbow
Bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, but so sorry it's under such difficult circumstances. Gunner was a love, and he is still watching over you and your family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss--Gunner was beautiful! May your memories of him comfort your family and I am sure he will be watching down approvingly from the bridge when you get your next pup. Welcome to the forum and please post more pics and stories of Gunner when you can.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome from across the pond - as you may have already discovered, you are in safe hands here. The love and support you will get from people that you don't know and many are unlikely to meet is truly amazing.

I look forward to hearing more about your boy Gunner, and your new pup as when you find the right one.

Run free, sleep softly and play hard Gunner


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Rest in Peace Gunner. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I am sorry to hear about Gunner, I know how sad it is.

Abby has had her share of corn cob problems. Why don't they chew them before they swallow them?

Good luck on your puppy hunt!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I welcomed you in the other thread but wanted to say hello again,
Your Gunner sounds like he was an amazing dog and loved to keep you on your toes. Never worry about rambling here because we have all been where you are at losing him and we can understand better than alot of people. Some say we animal lovers are alittle nuts, well it might be true but I am proud to be nuts about animals. Your son and Gunner are both real handsome fellas. Gunner reminds me some of my Beau, he has that same red color and now is almost all white in the face.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Your story made me cry. Sorry about your loss. 
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. Gunner was a very handsome golden boy, I know how qucik they can be - my Tucker got two raw butterfly pork chops in less than 2 seconds. You are among other animal and golden lovers here no need to apologize. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what a grand face your "old man" had! i know ow you miss him. I lost my "old man" to a heart attack at 12 yrs. 3 mons. on may 15, 2007. He died in my arms at 5:15 in the morning. I lost my golden girl KayCee to cancer MaY 25, 2008. She had surgery, but died 48 hours later , in my arms, while we waited for the vet to come and send her to the bridge. We never forget them never stop loving them, but our heart grows as new ones enter.*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful tribute to your Gunner...clearly a much loved dog.
Hope we will hear more stories about him and of your search to find another pup to share the love your family has to offer....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your gorgeous Gunner. He sounds like he was such a wonderful well loved boy. I'm sure it is so bittersweet for your son.

I have a Gunner too and they even look alot alike. My boy has gotten darker it seems now that his face is getting whiter and he is only (almost) 6.

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to hearing about your new pup when you get him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss i know its very hard


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind words and thoughts! I feel much better just being able to get it off my chest. My son has been helping me get together old pictures and print out pics from the digital camera. We are going to make a big collage poster, frame it and hang it in his room. Our lab puppy also makes things easier, boy he never gets tired.... I forgot how active puppies can be.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great idea to make a collage poster to hang in your son's room. It's hard to lose a friend and companion, but your memories will help. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

In my thoughts..


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing Gunners' life with us, so very sorry he as gone to the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Dear Gunner


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy.


----------

